
Ask HN: Best online strategy board game? - elamje
I am a huge fan of Stratego, which is similar to chess, except you do not know a pieces rank until you strike it (all pieces are identical). Unfortunately, the online game seems to be breaking more and more as the company who built it is no longer maintaining it. Any recommendations? Not looking for an online game like LoL where there is constant input and output, but one where there is time to consider what is the best move.
======
throw_away
This game is orders of magnitude more complex than Stratego and it isn't free,
but Twilight Struggle is a great asymmetric two-person game that can last for
weeks.

It models the Cold War. One player is the US, while the other is USSR. The
main conceit is what if you could re-order the sequence of historical events,
which drives the overall mechanic, which is vying for influence country by
country with the assumption that the domino theory was correct.

The game is available on Steam, iOS and Android (though, you'll probably need
a tablet for mobile).

This is probably the best resource for learning the game:
[https://twilightstrategy.com/](https://twilightstrategy.com/)

------
droidist2
Ever play Go?

[http://www.usgo.org/go-internet](http://www.usgo.org/go-internet)

~~~
karmakaze
Yes, on KGS[0]. I found it to be too addictive and had to play tenuki[1].

    
    
      [0] https://gokgs.com
      [1] http://66.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lo7ry5YAUX1qkt3l6.jpg

------
muzani
If you're willing to loosen your definition of "strategy board game", games
like Die2Nite, Supremacy 1914, and Neptune's Pride have a similar, turn based
gameplay where you have hours to think between moves.

------
qlk1123
Many classical full information board game at PlayOK[1] and free, but not so
many players.

I believe there are more board game sites where you can find people to play
with, like board game garena[2].

[1] [https://www.playok.com/](https://www.playok.com/) [2]
[https://boardgamearena.com/](https://boardgamearena.com/)

------
raptorraver
I used to play quite alot of Atwar ([https://atwar-game.com/](https://atwar-
game.com/)) It's a Risk like game with nice unit mechanics and mods.
Unfortunately last time I signed in (about year ago) it seemed that there
wasn't that much players anymore so it was pretty hard to find a game.

------
31b3r3t7
I recommend the Steam or mobile version of Through the Ages.
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/758370/Through_the_Ages/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/758370/Through_the_Ages/)

------
nvusuvu
Boardgamearena.com and yucata.de have a load of free-to-play strategic board
games implemented online. Caylus and Innovation are two that I've
rediscovered. Also Castles of Burgundy. You can browse boardgamegeek.com to
find new ones.

------
mrdependable
My friend is obsessed with this game. Can take weeks to finish a game:
[https://np.ironhelmet.com/#landing](https://np.ironhelmet.com/#landing)

------
guilhas
Fun for a work LAN board game

[http://jcloisterzone.com/en/](http://jcloisterzone.com/en/)

------
cm2012
Hearthstone is a great strategic online card game. A new set of cards just
came out so its a great time to start it.

------
aketchum
Europa Universalis 4. Its basically Risk if risk took every steriod in the
entire world.

------
nocubicles
Civilization IV/V or maybe even VI is good strategy game and can be played
online.

------
iends
lichess.org

------
hopranch
polytopia.

------
zachguo
katan.io

